# Svd + Aerotank Mega



## Bonez007 (22/7/14)

Hey guys,

So i want to get myself an Innokin SVD and Kanger Aerotank Mega, purely base on reviews found on the net. These two pieces of gear seems to have rave reviews. I also like the look of it coupled together.

However, to those who have these items. What are your personal opinions of these? To those who have both the SVD and the MVP. Which do you prefer, and why?

I am not so much interested in doing any coil rebuilding and such. I prefer to just buy coils and put em in.
What type, size, and brand batteries would be good on this? I have no idea on how these things actually work in terms of protected/unprotected batteries, etc. i do know that a 18630 is smaller in size and capacity than a 18650. Im still undecided if i should go small battery to keep the overall size down, or big battery and have more life per charge. Whichever battery it is, i will buy two of them so i always have a charged backup.

Also, chargers. What are the nice chargers for these? I dont really need the most advanced charger on the planet, which will talk to me and wash the dishes. Just something that is safe and can accommodate 18630 up to 18650 size batteries.

Lastly, where would i get these things from? I prefer all at one store so i pay for one shipping. 
I will get the aerotank from @RevnLucky7 however, since he is lower priced and i already have an order with him for juice.

Thanks mates


----------



## Baverz (22/7/14)

Looking @Bonez007 reply i was playing on getting the same stuff or should i get a mech mod instead.. this kinda confusing for us noop vapers.

PLEASE HELP


----------



## Bonez007 (22/7/14)

@Baverz it may be a dangerous thing to follow the Bonez bwahahahaha (evil laugh)


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/7/14)

Let me take a crack at this. I have an svd but with it you need batteries and a charger. I would recommend future proofing so high drain imr batts then I you go mech later you don't have to buy another set of batteries. A good charger like a nitecore, xtar or efest. 
Lots of folks here get the mvp for ease of use and lower setup cost entry into variable wattage but it does not push out as much power as an svd which should be ok for commercial tanks. With the mvp you don't need to buy batteries or a charger just charge it via usb and the battery lasts more than a day in most cases. 
Another box mod to look into is a hana clone or cana. You can quite comfortably use that for anything, RBA's to commercial tank systems and will probably cost less to get vaping than the svd because the device can charge the battery. 
That being said have a look at the classifieds svds with batteries can be had from R350 upwards.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bonez007 (22/7/14)

I hear ya @Gazzacpt . I will look into the Hana clone. Any particular brand of batteries I should look at for the SVD?


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/7/14)

Bonez007 said:


> I hear ya @Gazzacpt . I will look into the Hana clone. Any particular brand of batteries I should look at for the SVD?


Most people here including me use the purple efest or sony vtc4/5 batteries for all applications.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (22/7/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Most people here including me use the purple efest or sony vtc4/5 batteries for all applications.


cant go wrong with dem batteries

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Baverz (22/7/14)

so go with the svd + aerotank for now

later on get a mech mod???


----------



## Bonez007 (22/7/14)

Thanks mates. 

I get the general idea that mechanical mods are better than electronic?is this true? Why? Is it only because it will allow you to run way lower resistance coils, or are there other reasons?


----------



## Baverz (22/7/14)

one quick question if i buy this stuff from fasttech is it safe???


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/7/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Thanks mates.
> 
> I get the general idea that mechanical mods are better than electronic?is this true? Why? Is it only because it will allow you to run way lower resistance coils, or are there other reasons?


It use to be that electronic mods wouldn't fire coils lower than 1.3ohms and didn't get up to the wattage you could get out of a mech mod. Thats changing though lots of people are running sub ohm rebuildables on cana's for instance where you could get 30w out of it compared to the 15w the svd does and not at sub ohm. I still love my mech mods for a smooth hard hitting vape. At 0.5 ohms on a mech with a fresh battery thats 35w. Electronic mods are getting there though. Some guys here have 50w chips and the cana fires 0.5 ohms. Still love my mechs tho less to go wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (22/7/14)

Baverz said:


> one quick question if i buy this stuff from fasttech is it safe???


yes, but be prepared to wait at least one month for it


----------



## Bonez007 (22/7/14)

Thank you @Gazzacpt 

@Baverz there are many good local shops on this forum. Why buy from overseas? Support the locals!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (22/7/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Thank you @Gazzacpt
> 
> @Baverz there are many good local shops on this forum. Why buy from overseas? Support the locals!


I agree whole heartedly with @Bonez007 
With the local guys you have the benifit of direct contact, friendly service and the south african understanding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baverz (22/7/14)

I'm still going to buy it from SA.. 

was just asking about fasttech reason been almost everyone on the forum talks about fasttech or as they say slowtech


----------



## Jibbz786 (22/7/14)

Fasttech got its pros n cons, pros:Cheap in every sense of the word, Con:Really slow, whatever the case if you can support local first, we need to enrich our community


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/14)

Jibbz786 said:


> Fasttech got its pros n cons, pros:Cheap in every sense of the word, Con:Really slow, whatever the case if you can support local first, we need to enrich our community


 
Another CON is that it's a gamble ordering because I have ordered 5 Kayfuns over time for mates who wanted to pay the very least they could and 4 out of the 5 leak and are simply KAK! I will not order anything from Fasttech for a mate anymore.

If you order something try and make sure someone else has ordered one before and they are happy with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (22/7/14)

Exactly!! hence CHEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPP


----------



## Bonez007 (22/7/14)

My SVD thread become a fast tech thread lol


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Baverz (22/7/14)

@Bonez007


----------



## Baverz (22/7/14)

Thanks for the feed back guys


----------

